# Anybody ever seen an albino black panther?



## Throwback (Jun 6, 2011)

why are they always "jet black" and no one has seen an albino?


T


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Pie bald! Just did't want to say anything! Thanks for asken!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Throwback, I always enjoy your posts, thoughtful and dry witted. However, I can't understand your line of reasoning here.....can't you understand there are no other color phases of panther here in GA? There are no albino panthers, there are no tawny brown panthers either! Only black...period. We are the only state in the known universe that has a naturally reproducing 100% black population of panthers. I would be more surprised if someone actually admitted that they saw a regular brown panther....perhaps the ultimate rarity in Georgia since we only have black ones doing the breeding apparently.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 7, 2011)

my bad!

T


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw a completely bald panther wearin a cheekun mask, ANNNNND he/she was in my territory, which covers most of Georgia and Florida ?

Whutz up wit dat??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Throwback, I always enjoy your posts, thoughtful and dry witted. However, I can't understand your line of reasoning here.....can't you understand there are no other color phases of panther here in GA? There are no albino panthers, there are no tawny brown panthers either! Only black...period. We are the only state in the known universe that has a naturally reproducing 100% black population of panthers. I would be more surprised if someone actually admitted that they saw a regular brown panther....perhaps the ultimate rarity in Georgia since we only have black ones doing the breeding apparently.




Your information is incorrect. NC apparently also has a very large population of black panthers. No brown ones, but lots of black ones. They're so common that many people who have never in their life seen a mink, bobcat, flying squirrel, or weasel, have seen not only one, but several black panthers.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 7, 2011)

North Carolina too? Dang! We are headed to Highlands on vacation in two weeks....I'll be on the lookout for them and report back to you on what I see. 

I am close friends with a retired DNR biologist and his black panther stories crack me up. Needless to say, no one has ever shown him one and he has never seen one himself, except for a black lab that failed to make it across a busy highway sadly...and was reported as a 100% reliable sighting of a black panther by passers by. He rode by and confirmed that "100% reliable" sighting. Ha!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 7, 2011)

I've saw 4 in my life. Just was afraid to tell anybody till now. Afraid people would make fun cause they were not black I wonder does Nics offer stand on white panthers?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I've saw 4 in my life. Just was afraid to tell anybody till now. Afraid people would make fun cause they were not black I wonder does Nics offer stand on white panthers?





Nope, not one a white one.   I`m not sure some here really know the exact challenge I put out years ago, but the original challenge still stands. 

And I am still waitin`....


----------



## BobKat (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats a good question why is it noone swears they see a white panther?


----------



## BobKat (Jun 7, 2011)

i got it T albino panthers are White housecats seen at a distance in the shade and then they somehow turn into the "black" Panther


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2011)

> Thats a good question why is it noone swears they see a white panther?



An even better question for the people who think that there is a breeding population of black leopards and/or jaguars in the woods of the southeast: 
The melanistic gene in both leopards and jaguars is recessive-ie black leopards/jaguars are really rare in the places where they exist. They are not a seperate species, just a different color phase that pops up in a very small percentage of cats. So even if you breed two black leopards together, many/most of the offspring would be normal spotted-leopard color. So with all these escaped black leopards and jaguars running around breeding in the woods, why does no one ever see a spotted one, which would be the majority of the population if they really were there? I guess they're like normal-colored panthers, harder to see than black ones?


----------



## BobKat (Jun 7, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> An even better question for the people who think that there is a breeding population of black leopards and/or jaguars in the woods of the southeast:
> The melanistic gene in both leopards and jaguars is recessive-ie black leopards/jaguars are really rare in the places where they exist. They are not a seperate species, just a different color phase that pops up in a very small percentage of cats. So even if you breed two black leopards together, many/most of the offspring would be normal spotted-leopard color. So with all these escaped black leopards and jaguars running around breeding in the woods, why does no one ever see a spotted one, which would be the majority of the population if they really were there? I guess they're like normal-colored panthers, harder to see than black ones?




Cause people are really seeing housecats, and bobcats. u should look in GON at the "panther" photos, thats where the spotted ones come in. some people think bobcats are panthers.  but when we say panther we mean florida panther and adults dont have spots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

My offer, that I made on this forum a few years ago, still stands...


Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.

I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I work next to the courthouse Nic.....you are welcome to use my grill out back if need be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> I work next to the courthouse Nic.....you are welcome to use my grill out back if need be.





Many thanks, Hank! I might need to bring us a pork loin or shoulder, so we don`t go hungry.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Many thanks, Hank! I might need to bring us a pork loin or shoulder, so we don`t go hungry.



Big Brother, that is one cookout that I ain't gonna miss!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 7, 2011)

I owe you a guilt ham Nic...let me know...wouldn't want you fine fellas to go hungry


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw a white Robin with a red breast once! It was a pretty bird! It stood out from the rest of them!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, not one a white one.   I`m not sure some here really know the exact challenge I put out years ago, but the original challenge still stands.
> 
> And I am still waitin`....



What about a pink one?


----------



## BobKat (Jun 8, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I saw a white Robin with a red breast once! It was a pretty bird! It stood out from the rest of them!



really? thats just cool .


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pink huh? Nice to see they support breast cancer awareness too.....that would be touching.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 8, 2011)

I heard a white panther scream tonight ! I THINK.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I heard a white panther scream tonight ! I THINK.



what did it sound like?


T


----------



## JBowers (Jun 9, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> What about a pink one?


 
That one is a cougar...they prefer younger prey!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 9, 2011)

Throwback said:


> what did it sound like?
> 
> 
> T


 A woman being murdered !!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 9, 2011)

Bud light will make you see and hear all kinds of things...............just sayin


----------



## miles58 (Jun 15, 2011)

Never seen a whit panther, but I HAVE seen a few pretty pale cougars.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 22, 2011)

Still skeers me that we have so many members what know what a wormen being kilt or raped sounds like.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

Killdee said:


> Still skeers me that we have so many members what know what a wormen being kilt or raped sounds like.....



You have a point there!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2016)

5 years later and one still hasnt been sighted.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 24, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> What about a pink one?


----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 11, 2016)

All I know is I wouldn't be afraid to shoot one. They don't exist so if I get the chance it's mine. What are they going to prosecute you with? If they don't exist it isn't even a non-game animal...


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2016)

had this one under My stand last week, was gonna shoot it but my gun jammed and had to let it walk, he did leave me a little gift to remember him by!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 16, 2016)

I saw a piebald female (black & white) 2 years ago with a white cub with 1 black (right) ear, the other cub was brown. They spooked a Gobbler I had been working for bout an hour.

 Bob


----------

